# Scrtitum escritus est mulier, ego non posum locuare, miserer



## sweetcandy

¡Hola a todos! ¿Me ayudan a traducir esta frase al español, por favor? Es la respuesta que me dio una persona pedante (bueno, no le hallo otra posible explicación, ya que esa persona y yo estábamos hablando en español y de repente me respondió en latín). Empiezo aclarando que el final es por mi nombre (me llamo Celeste):

Scrtitum escritus est mulier, ego non posum locuare, miserere mei, Celestium.

Entiendo que lo primero es "Lo escrito, escrito está, mujer". Tengo por entendido que "ego" es "yo" y que "miserere" es "misericordia". Supongo que "mei" es "a mí", "para mí", "me", "yo", o algo así.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Elocutio

Primeramente, es necesario "traducir" esta aberración al latín. La frase sería la siguiente: _Quod scripsi, scripsi mulier. Loqui non possum_, _misere me_, _Celestium._ 
Significa simplemente "Lo escrito, escrito está mujer. Celeste, no puedo hablar, desdichado de mí".


----------



## sweetcandy

Elocutio said:


> Primeramente, es necesario "traducir" esta aberración al latín. La frase sería la siguiente: _Quod scripsi, scripsi mulier. Loqui non possum_, _misere me_, _Celestium._
> Significa simplemente "Lo escrito, escrito está mujer. Celeste, no puedo hablar, desdichado de mí".



¡Mil gracias!


----------



## sweetcandy

Me quedé pensando: ¿No será que la palabra "miserere" si está bien así, tal cual, como la pusieron y donde la pusieron? Es que la palabra "miserere" sí existe y siempre la he visto traducida como "misericordia" o "ten piedad", por ejemplo, el Salmo 50 se conoce como "El Miserere" precisamente porque en latín comienza con la palabra "miserere" (Misericordia, Señor, que he pecado, tenme piedad, oh Señor...). Y dentro de las oraciones/cantos litúrgicos de la Santa Misa, está el del Agnus Dei (Cordero de Dios) que dice: "Agnus Dei, quitolis pecata mundi, miserere nobis" (Cordero de Dios, que quitas el pecado del mundo, ten piedad de nosotros).


----------



## Elocutio

Ciertamente es probable que sea la única palabra bien escrita en esa oración. No obstante, a menos que poseas poderes milagrosos y puedas devolverle el habla, no me parece que tenga demasiado sentido que te implore misericordia. En cambio, la construcción _miser, a, um + persona _es un lugar común de la poesía latina.


----------



## sweetcandy

Elocutio said:


> Ciertamente es probable que sea la única palabra bien escrita en esa oración. No obstante, a menos que poseas poderes milagrosos y puedas devolverle el habla, no me parece que tenga demasiado sentido que te implore misericordia. En cambio, la construcción _miser, a, um + persona _es un lugar común de la poesía latina.



Es que sí hay un motivo por el cual esta persona debería pedirme disculpas, pero por lo que comentas, no tiene sentido que pida perdón así, empleando esa palabra, ¿verdad?


----------



## Elocutio

Realmente suena muy afectado. En latín hay formas mucho más efectivas para pedir perdón (y mucho más bellas).


----------

